# Choosing an electric motor for rotating platform



## Zakaria (May 27, 2011)

Hi all,

i want to build a solar tracker, which will have a platform, which will rotate in azimuth direction according to sun motion. The platform should have max tangential speed of *1.03 m/min* (summer speed) and min tangential speed of *0.017 m/min* (average speed). The platform will be put on wheels and the electric motor will be attached to the wheels. I will use *30cm diameter wheels *for this application. For *precision of 0.01 degrees*, the wheel will have *max 1.09 RPM* and *min 0.018 RPM*. I have calculated the torque needed to accelerate the platform and also estimate the torque that needs to be overcomed due to friction. Basically, this is the* total torque* which i need to rotate the platform. My question is; how can i calculate the torque needed for the motor to drive the wheels? Can i just simply divide the total torque with the number of wheels used? The* torque and RPM* are needed to choose the suitable motor for the system. It would be also very helpful to me if you can suggest the supplier or which electric motor i should use for this application.

Thanks in advance


----------

